# Low download speeds



## rakesh-the gilli (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi guys, i recently changed my BSNL broadband plan (20 days ago, 28th june) from BBG 600 to BBG 500 which has 1.5GB limit & night 2-8 unlimited. I tend to get only 50-55 KBps maximum download speed if i download with utorrent(2.0.2) even with good amount of seeders, as well as with DAP(9.4). This was not happening before my plan change, eventhough i had varying speeds. I use to get around 128 to 150 KBps but not now. I have optimised my system settings such as increasing the number of half open connections(using patches) or setting MTU using TCP optimiser. I have also set the QOS reserve bandwidth to 1%. I have also forwarded the port for utorrent and have correct upload settings (using azureus online upload calculator).  I scanned my system using Norton 2010 & Hijackthis. But no reports. I tried using OpenDNS servers for 7 days, but no use. My connection still doesn't get above 55 KBps.. why is it so..? My home is located 13 km from main office and a local exchange is 3 km away. Should i contact my local exchange about this problem.? I have a pentium 4 3 ghz system with 256MB ram, 80 GB HDD & gigabyte 915 series board.. My router is Teracom Type 1..


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2010)

well, just wait for a week. Sometimes getting low speed is just a limited time issue.

Although, you can also try contacting BSNL. They *might* have changed your plan to something else.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jul 21, 2010)

For the past 2 days net was getting disconnected in a weird manner. I had waited long for a reasonable speed. Well tomorrow i am going to lodge a complaint. I will update my status after that..


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 21, 2010)

Same problem here....i already filed a complaint 2 times. Speeds are fine now but who knows for how long. I need to talk to the BSNL SDO !!


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 22, 2010)

I had no internet connectivity whole yesterday night....something major is cooking at BSNL!!!!


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 22, 2010)

Here in Ambala, they got thi software from TCS and they cant get it to work. They havent sent any bills or details in past 5 months  wat n000bs !


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 22, 2010)

hohoho...lucky you...

BTW how do you know they are using some TCS s/w...just out of curiosity


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jul 23, 2010)

I have an update.. The person who inspected after i filed a complaint at my local exchange told me that there is no problem with the telephone line, but it could be because of the 256 MB RAM that i am using. He told me to upgrade to 1 GB RAM to get full speed.. Is he right.?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 24, 2010)

> but it could be because of the 256 MB RAM that i am using


 May be. Well 256 MB is really less.. get atleast 1GB anyways ! Check ur ping on pingtest.net and see for jitter u getting, report it if u get bad figures !!


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jul 25, 2010)

Check ur ping on pingtest.net and see for jitter u getting said:
			
		

> I checked my ping rate. If its any server residing in India then ping is around 100-110ms and jitter averages-> 2ms. If i choose any foreign server such as Los Angeles, ping averages at 340ms and jitter averages-> 9ms.. Does my line needs to be checked.?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 26, 2010)

> 100-110ms and jitter averages-> 2ms


 avg., looks f9 to me ! ping shld hav been below 100. mine at same connection is 80ms-90ms. U said u used to get 150KBps b4 plan change. Its low anyways at this plan but yea 55KBps is really bad. File a complaint at BSNL, ask for ur complaint no. check the complaint status after 1-2 days. Report it to local SDO or GM if the problem remains the same (with the complaint no.) after 3-4 days. I get 180-200 KBps and used to get above 200 at all times when i just got this plan !


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 26, 2010)

celldweller is right...have ur line checked...because I do not think bandwidth has anything to do with RAM in your system....or why dnt you do a little experiment..try putting in more RAM from one of your friend's system and see if it makes any difference (actually it shudn't apart from system speed)...but do it only if you know what you are doing...I am talking about installing RAM compatible to your system only.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi guys, i am here with an update. Yes i tried installing more RAM as i borrowed some. I couldn't find more than a 512 MB stick. So i had 768 MB RAM. Ya i checked with compatibility too. Both were DDR 400 mhz modules, one from Hynix(256) & the other Transcend(512). I formatted my system with a fresh install of XP SP3 and installed all the drivers plus DAP & Utorrent alone. Tested it. The results are the same. It didn't spike above 50-55 KBps. But one thing i noticed was, whenever any torrents or some direct download start, first its speed shown is at around 80 KBps, then slowly the speed diminishes and stabilises at around 55 KBps. What should i do now.?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 1, 2010)

report it to bsnl...u can also try changing ur router from adsl2 to gdmt.
Try Jdownloader for HTTP and Flashget for torrent, see if they make any difference but i cant be sure on that one


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi i tried using Jdownloader for HTTP downloads and Flashget for torrents, but i couldn't find any difference.. So i filed a complaint and returned just now.. Will wait for 2 days. Is there anything to do if they don't respond properly.?


----------



## ryanchris (Aug 5, 2010)

it may be the problem in modem or link problem or it may the problem throught the server only i think you can go for the bsnl broadbend office for more options


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 5, 2010)

these BSNL guys are crazy and people here go crazy too. RAM has got nothing to do with Internet speeds, people in cyber cafes still run with 64MB RAM, yes I have seen that. That's not an issue. Check your plan in the portal website, may be they have wrongly changed it to a 512kbps plan. try disconnecting your phone and plug in the telephone line directly into the modem.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi friends.. I consulted the Local SDO. He sent a lineman and checked my line. The lineman investigated and told me that the phone line is the old copper made, its still good in shape and there is no need to rewire the entire line [he had new wires in his hand though]. I then questioned him then why the speeds are low. He told me to talk to the SDO again and went away. I am getting sick of these people. Really Bad, very bad service..

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

Hi everyone. I just ran some diagnostics that i found under my modem's admin page [192.168.1.1] and got these results..

Test the connection to your local network  	 
  	Test your Ethernet Connection : 	PASS	 
  	Test DSL Synchronization        : 	PASS 	 
  	F4 OAM Test 	 
  	Test your F4 OAM Segment     : 	FAIL 	 
  	Test your F4 OAM ETOE          : 	FAIL 	 
  	F5 OAM Test 	 
  	Test your F5 OAM Segment      : 	FAIL 	 
  	Test your F5 OAM ETOE           : 	FAIL 	 

  	Test the connection to your Internet service provider 	 
  	Test PPP server connection       : 	PASS 	 
  	Test authentication with ISP     : 	PASS 	 
  	Test the assigned IP address     : 	PASS 	 
  	Ping default gateway                : 	PASS
  	Ping primary Domain Name Server: 	PASS 	 
  	Ping to well known site              : Yahoo! 	PASS 	 

What does those FAIL signals mean.? Is this the reason for my slow speed.? Please provide some feedback.

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------

These are my connection settings in overview page in my router. And my plan is BB HOME 500 COMBO GENERAL AREA. I suppose i am on right plan [256 Kbps to 2 Mbps]

Internet Connection  	 
  	DSL Status 	                           Connected 	 
  	Last Failed 	                           0x00000000 	 
  	Downstream Data Rate 	           2043 kbps 	 
  	Upstream Data Rate 	           509 kbps 	 
  	Max Att Downstream Rate 	   17340 kbps 	 
  	Max Att Upstream Rate 	           588 kbps 	 
  	SNR (Downstream) 	           41.0 dB 	 
  	SNR (Upstream) 	                   29.5 dB 	 
  	Line Attentuation(Downstream) 27.0 dB 	 
  	Line Attentuation(Upstream) 	   13.0 dB 	 
  	Connected Standard 	           BisPlus


----------



## nims11 (Aug 6, 2010)

its rainy season so there is a possibility that water might have seeped in ur wire through any small damaged opening. this increases the disturbance and reduces speed.
i use to face such problems during rainy times.

but since your SNR is pretty good, there is a little chance of your problem being due to rain.

try the following to filter out the problem-
1>try using a different modem with the same connection.

2>change the adsl mode to g.dmt (as one of our friends above suggested)

3>ask your neighbors if they are facin similar probs.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 7, 2010)

Regarding the things that you have asked me to do, 
1) I consulted my neighbours about their broadband speed. I had only 2 neighbours nearby who have a connection and they enrolled for unlimited plans [both 512 UL], so couldn't investigate.
2) How can i check my connection on another modem.? I have an integrated Realtek modem that came with my mobo. Do you want me to check by installing some modem addon card, if yes please mention as i didn't understand properly.
3) I changed the Capability mode to GDMT under ADSL attributes, but didn't notice any speed increase. Here are my router's common attibute settings..

Common Attribute List  	 
  	Action 	                  Startup
  	ActivateLine                  None	
  	HostControl                   Enable	
  	AutoStart 	                  True
  	ShowtimeLed 	          2
  	Retrain 	                  EnableOverallOnly
  	Defaults 	                  AnnexM2PlusAuto
  	Whip 	                          Disable
  	PMmode 	                  L2L3NotAllowed
  	DyingGasp 	                  Enable
  	UtopiaInterface 	          Level2
  	PhysicalPort 	          0
  	ClockType 	                  Oscillator
  	Profile 	                  MAIN
  	DetectNoise 	          Disable
  	MaxInterleaveD 	          64
  	SHalf 	                          Disable
  	CabinetMode 	          Disable
  	PSDMask 	                  AnnexM-ALL
  	SRA 	                          Enable
  	MaxSNRMargin 	          Disable
  	EcFdmMode 	          EC
  	MaxBitsPerBin 	          15
  	TxStartBin 	                  6
  	TxEndBin 	                  31
  	RxStartBin 	                  6
  	RxEndBin 	                  511
  	RxAutoBinAdjust 	          Disable
  	TxAttenuation 	          Bis_0DB
  	BitSwap 	                  Enable
  	BitSwapUp 	                  Enable
  	MaxDownRate 	          511
  	Capability 	                  GDMT
  	CodingGain 	                  Auto
  	FramerType                  Type3
  	FastRetrain                   Enable
  	resetDefaults                False

any prob with these settings.? And also what does those fail signals mean in my previous post. Does it account for my slow connection.? 
I also came through a similar problem posted in indiabroadband forums -> *www.indiabroadband.net/bsnl-broadb...night-unlimited-slow-downloading-speed-2.html


----------



## NJempire (Aug 7, 2010)

well m8 I upgraded from 500 plan to 750(512 unlimited) like some 5 days back..

I was getting a speed of 200-220 overall and upto 200KBPS on utorrent. 

well I never installed or changed any setting(using windows 7) other then some number of connections in utorrent and have cfosspeed installed though I normally stop the traffic shaping option as it use to limit my speed sometime.

why not try reinstalling your OS and use the normal setting without tweak to check. cause maybe it's some weird setting which was earlier optimized for your 600rs plan and not it's limiting your speed.

though I am not sure about it .but I guess you can use it as a last resort if nothing works out.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Njempire, if you read my previous posts, i have mentioned that i have formatted my system when i checked the speed while adding more RAM. Also i didn't change any settings in utorrent after i reinstalled.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 9, 2010)

Today again a technician from BSNL visited with siemens modem and tested it. Some variations in SNR & Attenuation were there but not in speed. He told some port config done at main BSNL office must be checked for which i have to place a complaint order. Is he right, if yes, how should i proceed.?


----------

